# Work done by Edgewater Marine



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Got some more work done by Tony down at Edgewater marine. Good work as usual...if you need anything done to your boat - electronics, steering, casting/poling platforms, wiring - you should for sure give Tony a chance. Just got the casting platform and poling platform plus the jack plate, stereo, nav/anchor lights and a few other goodies, done right. Looks like I need to find someone to give it a damn cleaning!! 

Tony at Edgewater- 850-380-1996

Hall


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat looks good Hall. We just need to extend it by 6ft.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

What,, you mean Tony doesnt clean the boats,:letsdrink


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat looks sharp Hall! I agreeTony does great work!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words everybody, I guess I havent done a good job describing what all services I offer. Any and all goodies you want to add to your boat, I can handle it, all boat sytems that need maintenance or repair, I can handle it. Basically, if you can buy it at your favorite marine store, I can install it!! Iseldom do any engine work. I do sometimes do routine maintenance, but that's usually when a customer has their boat in for other issue's. 

Of course my speciality is electronics, GPS sytems, radar's, sounder's, autopilots, stereo system's, spotlight's, spreader light's, you name it, I can handle it

For all you inshore guys that want to seriously rig your boat out, I install trolling motors and related sytems (chargers, batteries), Powerpoles, and all the platforms you need. I use one of the best guys in town for fabrication, and I guarantee our products not only look good, they are functional as well.

And you offshore guys, windlasses, lighting, pumps and boat systems, I've got you covered.

Feel free to call with any question's



> *Sequoiha (2/11/2009)*What,, you mean Tony doesnt clean the boats,:letsdrink


He's refering to a detail, which I can also handle!! You can see the water pouring out of the thru-hull on the transom where I had just finished washing the boat, but thanks for the bump Kenny!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (2/11/2009)*What,, you mean Tony doesnt clean the boats,:letsdrink




Oh, he cleaned it up after he did the work...I'm just talking about the dirt I've let build up on it! Wasn't in the budget for a deep cleaning this go around. She'll fish just fine with a little gradu on her.


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

how muchdiscount did he give you 4 this post?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *vincem (2/11/2009)*how much discount did he give you 4 this post?






We're still in negotiations Bob.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Ol' Bob, Good to see you here sumbeech!! We're negotiating price pending steak delivery!!oke


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

bob? my name is winston


----------



## vincem (Jan 12, 2009)

i know. i need to get those ordered......


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Your welcome for the bump tony,,,,:usaflag


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Tony, do you have the wedge yet for my Yamaha engine? oke Or did you give up on being a vendor for them? I may be in touch soon, my furuno radar is acting up and I can't finger it out.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

tony does great work. He also has the second best beard in all of the lesser Pensacola metro area.


----------



## Big Mikes Fiberglass (Sep 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## trimtab (Aug 22, 2008)

For boat cleaning call Jimmy Madden @ Clean Ride 850-982-0142


----------

